# 7up Pinball



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im very upset right because i just beat my all time score and the top score and it wouldn't let me save the game. Ive been playin for a days now here and there. I noticed when you play for awhile then try to submit my score, says something about timed out cant save game. Whats up with this ? Its not the first time its happened to me, so this time i did a control print screen, so here it is, check it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

O man I hate when that happens! It happens to me on DS all the time, I'll be so into a game I don't notice all the low batt warnings, and I'll pause and answer the phone or something, then I come back and its dead, and I had my highest score ever, and still had play left lol.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

That sucks .Nice score though but it did the same thing to me a few times


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I heard 7up piball is for little girls... Just what I heard...


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

your lucky i like you Dan,lol.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Did the speacial olypics let out early today Dan or did you get an excused absence to get fitted for a new leather helment today.LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ok I fixed it! let me know if it happens again


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Bowhunter .... Real mans game...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

porter314 said:


> Did the speacial olypics let out early today Dan or did you get an excused absence to get fitted for a new leather helment today.LOL


Naw I just finished that much faster than you and sean... Put that special medal with the rest of um


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

If it takes us longer that just makes us more special


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

It don't get more special than you .....


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Faster is not alwayz better, if you know what i mean.lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

.... I have no idea what your talking about sean... Maybe you can explain? Lmao


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah i'd like to hear that one to LOL


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

**cough cough** thats all im gonna say lmfao


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I rather not, theres kids here. Get Lil Locz some water, shes choking.lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahhaha shut up sean lmfao, i jsut have an itch in my throat.... lol... yall boys are funny funny


----------

